# Vango force 10 Mk 5 extension



## 120308 (4 Jun 2017)

Looking for a good condition Vango force 10 Mk 5 extension.
This is the outer flysheet that overlaps the main tent flysheet and extends from the tent doorway.
Has anyone got one?
Thanks


----------



## simongt (4 Jun 2017)

This one thing that puzzles me; why are so many smaller tents nowadays made with a sloping doorway - ? As soon as it rains, especially in the wrong direction, everything in the porch gets wet. But then it gives the makers a good excuse to bring out a range of tarps to cover the doorway on the pretence of giving an extra dry area doesn't it eh - ? ! Something else to have to lug about and put up.


----------

